# Unknown Sheldon



## Lombano (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello All,

I'm new to the form. I have a Sheldon lathe I'm starting to rehab so I can use it. I'm guessing it will be good to know the year to get manuals etc. I couldn't find one on the machine. Just this tag.

Any help appreciated


----------



## Janderso (Nov 11, 2020)

That looks circa 1940's.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 11, 2020)

I would assume it has a serial number on the bed ways like most lathes. That would certainly help.


----------



## Lombano (Nov 11, 2020)

I will look on ways for SN

thank you


----------



## Lombano (Nov 11, 2020)

I found this. How do I look it up?


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 11, 2020)

Mid 40's for sure with that #.


----------



## talvare (Nov 11, 2020)

Twenty something years ago I had that same lathe. I had the original owners manual for it at the time and if I remember correctly, mine was built in 1946. You may find some useful info here: 





						Sheldon Lathes
					

Sheldon were based, originally, at 4258 North Knox Avenue, Chicago, USA, and made a range of machine tools including millers, shapers and lathes using their own as well as



					www.lathes.co.uk
				




Ted


----------



## Lombano (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you for the information.

From what I read it is the 10 inch with the U drive system.  56 bed length.

next I want to work  on the motor and forward/reverse switch.  Right now it’s set up for 110, but only wired so that putting it in reverse runs it forward (counter clockwise) the forward in the switch is not wired.

is this forum the right place to ask about how to remedy this? Or the electric forum?


----------



## projectnut (Nov 12, 2020)

There is a Sheldon Lathe Group site.  There is a wealth of information available on all types and models of the machines they built.  One of the moderators is John Knox who was a design engineer for Sheldon from the late 1950's to the late 1980's., He has all the information you could need.

In addition there are manuals, prints, and other information available.









						sheldonlathe groups.io Group
					

Sheldonlathe is for sharing information about Sheldon, Sebastian, and Vernon machine tools. The Files, Photos, and Links sections contain basic information. Members may upload machine photos to the Photos section.  For a manual or parts for your Sheldon, check the Files for "Sheldon Parts FAQ"...




					groups.io


----------



## Lombano (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you I’ll check it out


----------

